# Sprinkler Specifics - Black Poly vs White PVC, Valve location



## vsi1600 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have heard conflicting opinions on best practices as far as black poly on a roll, vs white PVC, and where to locate zone valves. Curious what you all do.

I was planning on doing all of my valves downstream from supply, centered in their respective zones, some have advised against that due to having pressurized water lines too far from the supply. This individual recommends doing all valves together next to the house at the supply
I don't see what the problem is with pressurized lines when locating valves downstream, especially if adding a maintenance manifold near the supply so that I can turn off the front or back of the house if needed...

A different individual recommends all valves be above ground, so that they are easier to access for maintenance. This might not be an option in front of the house due to the eye sore factor. If it's that important to have the accessible I can put them behind the fence, however this would increase the amount of pipe needed and the valves would no longer be centered in their respective zones.

Finally, is the black poly pipe on a roll good material? I was against PEX initially however I have had very good results with it for residential plumbing. Perhaps this stuff is the same... or not? One person I asked was adamant that white PVC is superior to black poly pipe.

Thanks for any input:thumbsup:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I will not use poly pipe....

sch 40 pvc...


----------

